# Osu!!



## IFKQ80 (Jun 16, 2004)

OSU... 

I would like to say Hello to everyone in this Discussion Forum and I hope it would be a good learning experience and get to know other people around the world who practice Martial Arts.

Im from Kuwait and the style I practice is KyokushinKai Karate ( IFK ) Ive been doing it for almost two years now and its been great, Hope to hear from you all soon. 
OSU...


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard,  I hope you enjoy your time here.  Browse around to all the different forums, learn a little about other styles and teach us a little about your own style.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 16, 2004)

May I say welcome,  from all the staff and members.
I hope your time here is enjoyable . I see you have already posted a question and I hope it gets answeres that can help you.


----------

